# End loop serving ?



## MysticFlight (Feb 8, 2006)

Just was watching Grivs video and he was using the tag ends of the bow string to serve the end loops. Is this strong enough? I really like the way it looks and the ease of it but a little afraid of it as well. He does go ahead and serve where the strings roll on cams.

Any input on this would be appreciated


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

If it is good enough for GRIV it is good enough for me. :wink: Honestly, I think we make things harder than they have to be at times. I have shot strings with loops that were not served at all and they did just fine. I will be using GRIV's method for my strings.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

The string ends are never a wear issue unless there is a burr in that area. I use the tag ends a little differently, and i have had a problem yet.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

mgbarr71 said:


> Just was watching Grivs video and he was using the tag ends of the bow string to serve the end loops. Is this strong enough? I really like the way it looks and the ease of it but a little afraid of it as well. He does go ahead and serve where the strings roll on cams.
> 
> Any input on this would be appreciated


Many guys don't use any loop serving at all. The only thing that loop serving does is to keep the strands together for easier installation and adds some protection from rubbing, etc.

Tag loops work however, I always serve my loop with Halo. It is easier for me.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

I either use halo or the color 3D that i used for cam servings.

started with just using tag ends but i feel the need to use serving. I've never had problems with strings wearing there and using tag ends works just fine, its just alot easier for me to throw some serving on there instead of wrappin the tag ends


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

mgbarr71 said:


> Just was watching Grivs video and he was using the tag ends of the bow string to serve the end loops. Is this strong enough? I really like the way it looks and the ease of it but a little afraid of it as well. He does go ahead and serve where the strings roll on cams.
> 
> Any input on this would be appreciated


exactly how i do it also, like said its not a wear issue so they are plenty strong!


----------



## after elk (Jan 25, 2008)

I usually use halo on my end loops. Then 3D or halo for the end servings, depending on what the customer wants.


----------



## kiwi49 (Mar 26, 2009)

would this method work ok for recurve strings or would you still serve the end loop?


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

kiwi49 said:


> would this method work ok for recurve strings or would you still serve the end loop?


not sure how well it would do with being taken on and off alot.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

mgbarr71 said:


> Just was watching Grivs video and he was using the tag ends of the bow string to serve the end loops. Is this strong enough? I really like the way it looks and the ease of it but a little afraid of it as well. He does go ahead and serve where the strings roll on cams.
> 
> Any input on this would be appreciated


A lot of string and cables are not served. I always use .014 Halo on my loop servings, but my new string jig comes with a spool which is used to make tag loop servings. 

The only real negative I can see to them is that they won't take much punishment from briars etc. This would probably only be a problem on the single cam cables.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

kiwi49 said:


> would this method work ok for recurve strings or would you still serve the end loop?


Recurves usually have very heavy serving on the loops. There is a lot of wear in the notch area, I would say it wouldn't work as I have never seen it.


----------



## kiwi49 (Mar 26, 2009)

Deezlin said:


> Recurves usually have very heavy serving on the loops.......


Hi Deezlin, I used to make my own strings for my compounds and have just come back to the sport after a long break and I'm now shooting recurve and of course, would like to make my strings again.
Reading your posts in the many threads on this subject it sounds like you are very knowledgeable in this area so could I ask what you recommend for string and serving materials for recurves? It seems BCY8125 is the better material but I am not sure on serving material and size.


----------



## bbjavelina (Jan 30, 2005)

*Deezlin is the expert here, but*

I tried the wrapped thing and it didn't work well for me. You see, I am conatantly tinkering and tuning. At least, I call it tuning. For me, the wrapped style loops tended to fray and look a little tacky. That's just for putting them on and off, on and off, on and off the little dohickeys.

Have you tried Deezlins string jig? Absolutely first class.

Hey! just build a set and see how YOU like it.

Best of luck to you.


----------

